
Adblock Browser for iOS and Android - jakub_g
https://adblockbrowser.org/
======
Antwan
Lol I'm never gonna touch a product by Eyeo / Palant / Faida again. Their
policy and choices makes their products much worthless than they were, which
are now racketwares, not to mention the addons are bloated.

Adblocking on iOS will go through OS content blocking for me.

